# NC PromisedLand Honey "B" due any day now



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I bought this fine girl on August 25th and brought her home. 
Found out there was a buck left with her and she may have been bred. :doh: Lady I got her from was selling out and just threw them all together. 
I have been thinking that she wasn't until her udder started to grow. 
Here she wasn't with a buck until she went in a breeding pen on Thanksgiving Day so the udder can't be from that. 
So the buck that bred her is the son of another doe I bought from her but he was never registered. :help: So I am trying to get a service memo from the bucks sires owner then try to get the buck registered so that her kids can be registered. :GAAH: 
Confused? WIsh me luck in it all. I hate to think that her kids may have to be sold unregistered but right now that may be what happens. 
Anyways she is in the stall and ligs are gone. The 17th would be day 145 from when I picked her up so kids this week.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! Good luck with all that messy paperwork. Can't wait for an update.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you have a fast, healthy delivery with healthy babies! Sorry you have to deal with that extra headache of paperwork :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck :thumb: Thinking pink :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: I hope you get the paperwork figured out soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others... :thumb: 

And good luck on :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks!
Her udder seamed full last night but today it is tight and she finally had a little goop discharge so today.  
Yea I hope that I can get the papers and not have to sell these kids as unregistered.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Babies soon! :leap: Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Praying all goes well!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I talked to Logan, it was a horrific birth and the doe passed and one buck kid DOA. She did get one buck kid out alive. 

RIP momma and buck kid.  :angelgoat: :angelgoat: 

ray: for the survivor


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no  How sad...I'm so sorry to hear that mama passed as well as a baby :sigh: 

I pray that the remaining baby survives :hug:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

So sorry for your losses :tears: , hoping for the best with the little buck ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear of this Logan! RIP sweet doe and baby...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh Logan...I am so sorry.  :hug: Prayers for the little buckling and you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad...I am sorry to hear that....  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is the 2nd baby doing?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry I never updated this.**Graphic VERY GRAPHIC if you don't want to read this see my post with her buckling.** It was a really horrible time. B by early afternoon she started showing me the first signs by pawing the ground and laying down getting up. I went a checked to see if she had silted more but she had not and I still felt no kids presenting. I decided to go feed some others and came back less then 20 mins later to check her and there was blood on her vulva. I knew that was bad and started to dilate her. Once I was able to go in there was a lot of blood. I removed one kid that was recently dead lungs full of blood. I got the other kid out alive with a little blood came out when I used the bulb. B was in distress lots of blood and I knew that her uterus had ripped. Placenta parts had come out in pieces with the kids. I got the live kid breathing fine and started to work on the other. There was no hope he was gone. B was screaming and could care less about her kid. She was in so much pain and there was nothing I could do. I held her and she passed away in my arms. I dried off the live kid and brought him inside and got a bottle. I went and milked out about 6 oz from her and took it to the kid. I couldn't get him to take the bottle so I tube fed him 2oz. I went and cleaned B up and the area. Along with the placenta pieces there was weird white firm stuff. I don't know if it had been attached to the uterus or what it was all such a mess. I talked to Ashley and then a few vets and WADDL. The thought was that these were fat deposits that possibly had caused her uterus to rupture or that she had placental previa. I have sent the white stuff off to WADDL and should know if it was any sort of infection or bacteria next week. My husband and I did a rough necropsy and liver and lingo looked good so that was a nice relief. She was CL, CAE & Johne's negative but the thought of internal CL was a worry until I saw the internal organs. The buckling is doing well and I will make a separate post for him. 
:tears: It was really rough and the worst thing I have been through farm wise.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh gosh  I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost B Logan. She worked very hard to get her kids out to full term, and she will be missed :angelgoat: :angelgoat: :angelgoat: 

I'm glad you are so together and experienced, if it had been me I would've been freaking out. At least you have one buckling.

I don't know what else to say other that I'm so sorry and let me know if there's anything I can do to help :kidblack: :kidblack: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. Luckily past experience with birthing and my ability to stay calm helped me keep my head about me and do what I could.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your doe. Thank -you for sharing your story as hard as it was. Its imporant for us to know the possibilities as we enter this kidding season. :hug: I hope that you never have to have another experience like this again! May all your kiddings be healthy! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It certainly was a very sad and terrible thing.   Glad you were able to send off the white things. Hopefully it gives you so sort of an answer. :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your recent losses. Makes me wanna go hug my does again. :hug:


----------

